# What happened?



## DeniseM (May 12, 2007)

Was the BBS down for over an hour...or was it just me?


----------



## LisaH (May 12, 2007)

It was just you...Just kidding 

Was done for at least 30 minutes if not longer...


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2007)

Apparently, Brian's "post test" blew up the BBS!  :hysterical:


----------



## Makai Guy (May 12, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Was the BBS down for over an hour...or was it just me?



There apparently was a problem with the web server.  The bbs was fine, but you just couldn't get to it.   

Just got back from a rain-shortened bluegrass festival to find the board was inaccessible and immediately got on the horn to our host's support line.  They had us up and running in just a couple of minutes, and your post was the first one after the problem was fixed.   

Looks like the problem occurred roughly 2 hours previously as the previous post  was 2:13 before yours.


----------



## grest (May 12, 2007)

I had just finished downloading the new Norton software and thought that had something to do with the fact that I couldn't get into TUG!
Connie


----------



## sfwilshire (May 13, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Just got back from a rain-shortened bluegrass festival.



This comment brought back a lot of good memories. I spent a lot of my early adulthood at bluegrass festivals. Had a great circle of friends that traveled sort of together. Unfortunately, my husband didn't share my interest so I haven't been to many in the last 27 years.

Sheila


----------

